# VIP722k Install problem



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a VIP722K with a dish300 with legacy LNB aimed only at 61.5 to get HD. I also have another dish receiver that gets standard programing that has its own dish500 and is not connected to the VIP722K. Since I set up the 722k, I subscribed to the DISH HD silver package, and I am only able to get my locals with no other HD programming, although Dish claims it is turned on. My guide only shows the locals that are on 61.5. I called dish and they think it is due to my legacy LNB and I should change it to a DishPro LNB. Any ideas? I have run checkswitch several times and downloaded program guide. All of my transponders have signal strength. Thanks


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there a different forum that I should be posting this to ? Thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not the one best informed to answer, but I think you need a dish or dishes giving you either the full Eastern Arc or the 110°/119°/61.5° combination.


----------



## hawker152 (Jul 6, 2006)

that is true. You must be pointing at either eastern arc 72.7 77, or 110 119. It sucks that you have to look at those if you just want HD but that is the way the systems opperate.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You either need a switch to combine both of your dishes signal together or you need to upgrade the dish itself to a D1000.2 or D1000.4.

HD requires the receiver seeing 3 satellites for full programming.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the answer. Dish had told me that I only needed to aim at 61.5 to see everything, but I am sure they are wrong since it does not work that way. I am upgrading my LNBs to DishPro and will try again. Can I just hook one wire from the 61.5 to one port on the 722k and the other wire from the Dish500 110/119 to the other port on the 722k and it should work without a switch?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No. Both satellite inputs must have the same LNB/switch configuration.

The legacy solution for 3 sats to at least 3 tuners is to add an SW64. If your Dish 500 has a legacy Twin, it would have to be replaced with 2 Duals.

The cheaper, simpler, and more reliable solution is to put a DishPro Plus Twin on the Dish 500 and a DP Dual for 61.5. Run both receivers off the DPP Twin and use the Separator behind the 722k.

If your other receiver is also MPEG-4 capable, you could replace both dishes with the Eastern Arc Dish 1000.4.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

An update -- I changed my legacy LNB on my system to a Dishpro LNB. I am not sure that it made a difference, but I have worked with Dish through many ( battles) calls and they hit my reciever . I now am able to see all HD that I am subscribed to that lives on 61.5 with only a dish aimed at 61.5 . Before I was not able to get channels like USA. I will definitely combine with a switch with 110/119 to get the rest


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

My 61.5 and 110/119 are on poles at opposite ends of my yard for line of sight. I am trying to figure out how to connect things. I now have a DP34, Dishpro Plus Twin for my 500, and Dishpro Dual for my 300. Can I use the dishpro plus separator off the DP34? Would I need another type of switch to be able to use the separator ?I don't want to connect the Dishpro Plus Twin to the Dish Pro Dual because of the long wire run. I found out that if I connect the separator to the DISHPRO dual, it will not work -- needs to be DishPro Plus..

Also -- on the 722k -- are both lnb input ports the same for each tuner? I noticed that with my event timers, since I only have one lnb feed hooked up right now, the 722k
often gets confused as to which port it needs to assign the event to and I miss recording ( unless two events are assigned at the same time)
Lots of questions


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

dontech said:


> My 61.5 and 110/119 are on poles at opposite ends of my yard for line of sight. I am trying to figure out how to connect things. I now have a DP34, Dishpro Plus Twin for my 500, and Dishpro Dual for my 300. Can I use the dishpro plus separator off the DP34? Would I need another type of switch to be able to use the separator ?I don't want to connect the Dishpro Plus Twin to the Dish Pro Dual because of the long wire run. I found out that if I connect the separator to the DISHPRO dual, it will not work -- needs to be DishPro Plus..
> 
> Also -- on the 722k -- are both lnb input ports the same for each tuner? I noticed that with my event timers, since I only have one lnb feed hooked up right now, the 722k
> often gets confused as to which port it needs to assign the event to and I miss recording ( unless two events are assigned at the same time)
> Lots of questions


To answer your last question first, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking, but the receiver is not designed to work with only one input connected, so it doesn't handle that very well.

You're going to need a Dish Pro Plus 33 switch instead of the dp34 in order to use the separator. Also, the DP Plus Twin can't be used with the DP34 either. DPP 33 is the way to go, or failing that, a DPP44, but that's gonna raise the price significantly.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The DPP Twin is incompatible with the DPP33 so it will need to be replaced with a DP Twin. May still be cheaper than adding a DPP44 though.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The DPP Twin is incompatible with the DPP33 so it will need to be replaced with a DP Twin. May still be cheaper than adding a DPP44 though.


Thanks for catching that. I'm sort of out of it today (yay cold meds).


----------

